# Trek Madone 5.5 Crank Problem



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2009)

My 5.5 Madone has approximately 1800 miles. Recently the crank set is starting to freeze. What is the solution?


----------



## laxpower86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Freeze seems to be caused by the ball bearings breaking up. Don't ride the bike. Bring it in to have the BB changed or real damage can be caused to the frame.


----------

